# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ขายวิทยุสื่อสารเครื่องดำ/เครื่องแดงCB/VHF/UHF/เครื่องสองความถี่ ราคาถู้กถูก  (ทดสอบ)

## nawin

*Update ข้อมูล ล่าสุดเมื่อ วันที่ 22 มกราคม 2559 เวลา 02:38 น.*
[move]* สวัสดีครับลูกค้าทุกท่าน  แจ้ง!!*ผลสลากกินแบ่งรัฐบาลงวดประจำวันที่ 17 มกราคม 2559 รางวัลที่1.. 304371..เลขท้าย2ตัว 50...เลขหน้า3ตัว 031...532  เลขท้าย 3 ตัว 743...786...*[/move]

*สนใจสินค้ารายการใหน โทรมาสอบถามได้ครับ* 
เบอร์หลักโทร.* 083-3060449* ระบบ Line เมมเบอร์นี้ไว้เลยครับ
Line ID: *nawin2011_01*
อีกเบอร์สำรองโทร.*062-5190117, 082-9858126*
*[สินค้าทุกรายการ เป็นสินค้าใหม่แกะกล่อง  เทสเครื่องและอุปกรณ์ก่อนส่งทุกครั้ง]*

◙ *ดาวน์โหลดตารางการสอบวิทยุสมัครเล่น ปี 2559 กดที่นี่*<<

***********************************************
                    

                    

                    

*IC-270 เครื่องดำ มี FM ขั้ว BNC ราคา 990  บาท ส่งฟรี EMS* 


*IC-092 เครื่องแดง มี FM ขั้ว BNC  ราคา 990 บาท ส่งฟรี EMS*


*ฺBaofeng UV-3R Mark II 136-174/400-470 MHz. ราคา 1280 บาท*
*รายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมกดที่รูปสินค้า*


*IC-SV56 เครรื่อง 2 ย่าน 136-174/200-270 MHz. ราคา 1480 บาท*
*รายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมกดที่รูปสินค้า*
 

*IC-UV8R  2 ย่าน 136-174/240-250 MHz.  1,480 บาท.ส่งฟรี EMS*


*GP-300 136-174MHz. 16CH  โปรแกรมฟรี 2,800-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี*


*IC-UV99 ดำ เครื่อง 2 ย่าน VHF136-174/240-260 MHz. 7 W. ราคา 1,380-.บาท ส่งฟรี EMS*


*IC-UV99 ลายพราง เครื่อง 2 ย่าน VHF136-174/240-260 MHz. 7 W. ราคา 1,380-.บาท ส่งฟรี EMS*


*TYT TH-F8 แดง 245 MHz. ราคา 1,380 บาท ส่งฟรี EMS*


*TYT TH-F8 ดำ VHF 136-174 MHz. ราคา 1,380 บาท ส่งฟรี EMS*


*IC-51R สองย่าน สีแดง ราคา 1390 บาท ส่งฟรี EMS*


*IC-51R สองย่าน สีดำ ราคา 1390 บาท ส่งฟรี EMS*


*TYT TH-UVF9 เครื่อง 2 ย่าน 136-174/245 MHz. ราคา 1390 บาท* 


*IC-V90 แดง  ราคา 1190 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี*


*IC-V90 ดำ  ราคา 1190 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี*


*IC-200c ราคา 1350 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี*


*IC-300c  ราคา 1350 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี*


*IC-UV91T รุ่น 2 ปุ่ม PTT ราคา 1380 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี*


*IC-UV95, UV97 ราคา 1380 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี มี 5 สี แดง ดำ ฟ้า เหลือง ทหาร*


*IC-UV92 ดำ ราคา 1380 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี*


*WOUXUN  KG-UV8D  Cross-Band Repeater ราคา 3100 บาท*
รายละเอียด/รูปเพิ่มเติม >> กดที่นี่ครับ <<
[/url]

*MOTO GP-303 ราคา 2190 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี*


*MOTO GP-303 V/U ราคา 2190 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี*



*MOTO GP88R แดง จอ 2 บรรทัด*  เครื่องย่าน CB 240-250 MHz. กำลังส่งตามสเปค 8 วัตต์
ราคา 1290 บาท 


*MOTO GP88B ดำ จอ 2 บรรทัด*  เครื่องย่าน VHF 136-174 MHz. กำลังส่งตามสเปค 8 วัตต์
ราคา 1290 บาท 


*IC HT-910R*  เครื่องแดงย่าน CB 240-250 MHz. กำลังส่งตามสเปค 12 วัตต์
[b]IC HT-910R VHF 136-174MHz.เครื่องดำ กำลังส่งตามสเปค 12 วัตต์
ราคา 1390 บาท ราคารวมส่ง EMS แล้ว


*MOTO GP-911 แดง* ความถี่ 240-250 MHz. กำลังส่ง 12 วัตต์
ราคา 1390 บาท ราคารวมส่ง EMS แล้ว


*MOTO GP-911VHF ดำ* เครื่องย่าน VHF 136-174 MHz. กำลังส่ง 12 วัตต์
ราคา 1390 บาท ราคารวมส่ง EMS แล้ว




New!!* IC-UV57 สีดำ* เครื่อง 2 ย่าน VHF/CB245 หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด ปุ่มกด PTT แยก ล่าง บน
ราคา 1,390 บาท


*GT-K4AT ดำ* เครื่อง 2ย่าน หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด 136-174/240-250 MHz. กำลังส่งตามสเปค 7 วัตต์
ราคา 1750 บาท สินค้ามาใหม่





*IC-UV999 สีดำ,สีแดง,ลายพราง เครื่อง 2 ย่าน VHF/CB245 หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด LED  ฟัง FM ได้ เสา BNC
ไม่มีเสียงป๊อกที่ลำโพงเวลามีสัญญาณเข้า 100%
ราคา 1,280 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี* (ราคานี้ เฉพราะสีดำ  และสีแดง เท่านั้นนะครับ)


*IC-UV999 สีฟ้า,สีเหลือง เครื่อง 2 ย่าน VHF/CB245 หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด LED  ฟัง FM ได้ เสา BNC
ไม่มีเสียงป๊อกที่ลำโพงเวลามีสัญญาณเข้า 100%
ราคา 1,490 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี*



New!!*MOTO GP-388 สีดำ/GP-389 สีแดง* เครื่อง 2 ย่าน VHF/CB245 หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด 
ราคา 1,450 บาท 


New!!* IC-UV59 สีดำ* เครื่อง 2 ย่าน VHF/CB245 หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด  ฟัง FM ได้ เสา BNC
ราคา 1,550 บาท 


*IC-UV86* เครื่อง 2ย่าน หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด 136-174/240-250 MHz. กำลังส่งตามสเปค 7-8 วัตต์ 
ราคา 1,550 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี 


*IC-UV86* เครื่อง 2ย่าน หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด 136-174/240-250 MHz. กำลังส่งตามสเปค 7-8 วัตต์ 
ราคา 1,550 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี 


[/color]*IC-UV822* เครื่อง 2ย่าน หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด 136-174/240-250 MHz. กำลังส่งตามสเปค 7 วัตต์ วัดจริง ออก 6 วัตต์
สินค้ามี2สี  สีดำ  สีแดง
ราคา 1550 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี  

IC-F95 136-174 Mhz. ดำ จอแสดง 2 บรรทัด ฟัง FM.ได้1,390-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี
http://www.hamsiam.com/smf/index.php?topic=228455.0

IC-F95 245 Mhz. แดง จอแสดง 2 บรรทัด ฟัง FM.ได้ 1,390-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี
http://www.hamsiam.com/smf/index.php?topic=215128.0


New!!*MOTO GP88 สีแดง/สีดำ* เครื่อง 2 ย่าน VHF/CB245 หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด 
ราคา 1,550 บาท EMS ฟรี


*MOTO GP301 ดำ* เครื่องย่าน VHF หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด 136-174 MHz. กำลังส่งตามสเปค 8 วัตต์
ราคา 1300 บาท  EMS ฟรี


New!!*MOTO GP-668 สีดำ* ย่านVHF  136-174 MHz. ราคา 1200 บาท EMS ฟรี 


*MOTO GP302 แดง* เครื่องย่าน CB หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด 245 MHz. กำลังส่งตามสเปค 8 วัตต์
ราคา 1300 บาท EMS ฟรี


New!!*MOTO GP-669 สีแดง*ย่าน CB245 MHz. ราคา 1200 บาท EMS ฟรี 

*
IC-UVF-8 ดำ*  เครื่อง 2 ย่าน จอแสดง 2 บรรทัด หน้าจอ LED ความถี่ 136-174/240-250 MHz. กำลังส่ง 7 วัตต์  
ราคา 1490 บาท
*
IC-UVF-9 ดำ*  เครื่อง 2 ย่าน จอแสดง 2 บรรทัด หน้าจอ LED ความถี่ 136-174/240-250 MHz. กำลังส่ง 7 วัตต์  
ราคา  1490 บาท

อุปกรณ์ เสาร์ติดรถ, ติดบ้าน, แบตเสริม, แท่นขาร์จ, ไมค์นอก, หูฟังสมอลท๊อค, หูฟัง FBI, เม้าร์แม่เหล็ก, เม้าร์ติดกระโปรง,ขาจับสายอากาศ ไดโพล X Clamp, และอุปกรณ์วิทยุสือา่ร  *เชิญ หน้า 8* หรือลิ้งข้างล่างได้เลยครับ
http://www.hamsiam.com/smf/index.php?topic=91555.70 




!!ใหม่ MOTO GP-889 VHF/UHF (ดำ)ขัวSMA  เครื่องสองความถี่ 136-174 Mhz./400-470 MHz. ดำ 7-8 w.  1,650-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี


IC-UV91D   เครื่องสองความถี่ 136-174 Mhz./245-246 MHz.  ฟัง FM.ได้  1,400-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี
(หน้าจอดิจิตอลLEDแสดง 2 บรรณทัด มี 2 สี สีดำ สีแดง)มีทั้งเครื่องสีแดง เครื่องสีดำ 


IC-80FX 245 Mhz.เครื่องจีน  7 วัตต์  1,800-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี


New!!* IC-UV97T สีดำ* เครื่อง 2 ย่าน VHF/CB245 หน้าจอแสดง2 บรรทัด ปุ่มกด PTT แยก ล่าง บน
ราคา 1,390 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรี


IC-UV97 (ฟ้า,เหลือง,ลายพราง)   เครื่องสองความถี่ 136-174 Mhz./245-246 MHz. 7 w.ฟัง FM.ได้  1,380-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี
(หน้าจอแสดง 2 บรรณทัด) แถมขั่ว BNC  ไมค์สมอลท๊อค


IC-UV97 (สีดำ,สีแดง)   เครื่องสองความถี่ 136-174 Mhz./245-246 MHz. ดำ 5 w.ฟัง FM.ได้  1,380-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี
(หน้าจอแสดง 2 บรรณทัด) แถมขั่ว BNC  ไมค์สมอลท๊อค


IC-UV95 (สีดำ,สีแดง) ขั่ว BNC เครื่องสองความถี่ 136-174 Mhz./240-250 MHz. ดำ 5 w.ฟัง FM.ได้  1380-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี
(หน้าจอแสดง 2 บรรณทัด) แถมขั่ว BNC  ไมค์สมอลท๊อค


IC-UV95 (แดง)  เครื่องสองความถี่ 136-174 Mhz./240-250 MHz. ดำ 5 w.ฟัง FM.ได้  1380-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี
(หน้าจอแสดง 2 บรรณทัด) แถมขั่ว BNC  ไมค์สมอลท๊อค


IC-UV95 (ดำ) SMA   เครื่องสองความถี่ 136-174 Mhz./400-470 MHz. ดำ 5 w.ฟัง FM.ได้  1,650-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี
(หน้าจอแสดง 2 บรรณทัด) 


IC-208 มี FM.(ดำ) ความถี่ใช้งาน 136-174 Mhz. 7 W.ฟัง FM.ได้1,300-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี
IC-208 มี FM.(แดง) ความถี่ใช้งาน 245-246 Mhz. 7 W.ฟัง FM.ได้1,300-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี


IC-240 PLUS มี FM(มี 2 สี สีดำ สีแดง) ความถี่ยาวยาว 136-260 Mhz.ฟัง FM.ได้1,400-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี


IC-UV91 (ดำ)  136-174/245-246 Mhz.  ฟัง FM.ได้ 1,450-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี
(เครื่อง 2 ความถี่ หน้าจอแสดง 2 บรรทัด)


IC-V92 (แดง) 245-246 Mhz. ฟัง FM.ได้ 1,500-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี


IC-V91 (ดำ)  136-174 Mhz.  ฟัง FM.ได้   1,400-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี
IC-V912 (ดำ)  136-174 Mhz. ฟัง FM.ได้  1,450-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี


MT-777   136-174 Mhz.  5 w.    1,500-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี


IC-V82   136-174 Mhz.  7 w.    1,650-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี


IC-V85   136-174 Mhz.  7 w.  1,950-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี


IC-V80   136-174 Mhz.  7 w.     1,800-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี


IC-V8     136-174 Mhz.  7 w.     1,650-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี


IC-997  136-174 Mhz.   7 w.  ฟัง FM.ได้   1,350-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี   


IC-3FGX 245 Mhz. 7 w.  1,650-บาท  ส่งEMSฟรี

[size=18pt]เชิญเข้าดูสินค้าจากทางร้าน CE-Radio อีกมากมายหลายรายการ กดดูตามลิ้งด้านล่างได้เลยครับ[/size]  
หรือท่านที่มีเฟสบุ๊ค เชิญกดไลค์เข้าไปดูได้ที่ นี่ครับ ► www.facebook.com/Ce.Radio.2011


_CE-Radio_ ขาย/จำหน่าย วิทยุสื่อสาร อุปกรณ์ เสามือถือ เสาติดรถ เสาติดบ้าน แบตเตอรี่ คลิบหลัง แท่นชาร์จ สายนำสัญญาณ ขั่วแปลง 
รับดำเนินการขอใบอนุญาติ มี/ใช้, ค้า, ตั้งเสาบ้าน,เสารถ 
[สินค้าทุกรายการ เป็นสินค้าใหม่แกะกล่อง  เทสเครื่องและอุปกรณ์ก่อนส่งทุกครั้ง]
เพื่อความมั่นใจในการซื้อสินค้าในโลกออนไลน์ 
ท่านลูกค้าสามารถค้นหาประวัติการค้าขายสินค้าของผู้ขายได้โดยการนำชื่อผู้ขาย 
nawin ,เบอร์โทรศัพท์ ,หมายเลขบัญชีธนาคาร,ไปพิมพ์ลงใน Google ครับ

----------


## suban0177

ตามมาครับมีโอกาสจะอุดหนุน

----------


## warunyuler

เร้วเหมือนกัน พี่ นาวิน  อุดหนุน 1  เครื่องแล้วครับ

----------


## nawin

> ตามมาครับมีโอกาสจะอุดหนุน


ขอบคุณครับ

----------


## nawin

> เร้วเหมือนกัน พี่ นาวิน  อุดหนุน 1  เครื่องแล้วครับ


ขอบคุณมากๆ ครับ  :Big Grin:

----------


## nawin

ท่านที่สั่งสินค้าเข้ามาวันนี้ได้ดำเนินการจจัดส่งให้เรียบร้อยแล้วครับ

ระบบส่งข้อความ 999 กำลัง ส่งข้อความแจ้งหมายเลข เด้อครับ
ท่านที่ ไม่มีข้อความเข้า ก็ติดต้อมาได้ครับ
ขอขอบคุณทุกท่านครับ

----------


## nawin

สนใจรายการใหน ติดต่อสอบถาม
ติดต่อสั่งซื้อ  สายตรงมาได้เลยครับ
083-3060449
082-9858126
ขอขอบคุณทุกท่านครับ

สำหรับท่านที่ไม่ได้เป็นสมาชิกเว็บ ทิ้งข้อความสอบถามทางนี้ได้ครับ
https://www.facebook.com/Ce.Radio.2011

----------


## nawin

สนใจติดต่อสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## nawin

083-3060449
082-9858126
ขอขอบคุณทุกท่านครับ

สำหรับท่านที่ไม่ได้เป็นสมาชิกเว็บ ทิ้งข้อความสอบถามทางนี้ได้ครับ
https://www.facebook.com/Ce.Radio.2011

----------


## nawin

083-3060449
082-9858126
ขอขอบคุณทุกท่านครับ

สำหรับท่านที่ไม่ได้เป็นสมาชิกเว็บ ทิ้งข้อความสอบถามทางนี้ได้ครับ
https://www.facebook.com/Ce.Radio.2011

----------


## nawin

083-3060449
082-9858126
ขอขอบคุณทุกท่านครับ

สำหรับท่านที่ไม่ได้เป็นสมาชิกเว็บ ทิ้งข้อความสอบถามทางนี้ได้ครับ
https://www.facebook.com/Ce.Radio.2011

----------


## nawin

083-3060449
082-9858126
ขอขอบคุณทุกท่านครับ

----------


## watchahrah

ชอบคนขาย บริการดี พูดตรงไปตรงมาดี ผมเคยสั่งซื้อ แบตฯของ HYT POWER 245 ได้รับบริการที่ดีมาก ราคายุติธรรมดีครับ ขอบคุณที่เปิดโอกาสให้คนบ้านนอกได้มีโอกาสใช้ของดีราคารับได้ครับ

----------


## nawin

ขายครับ สนใจรายการใหนติดต่อมาได้ครับ

----------


## nawin

> ชอบคนขาย บริการดี พูดตรงไปตรงมาดี ผมเคยสั่งซื้อ แบตฯของ HYT POWER 245 ได้รับบริการที่ดีมาก ราคายุติธรรมดีครับ ขอบคุณที่เปิดโอกาสให้คนบ้านนอกได้มีโอกาสใช้ของดีราคารับได้ครับ


ขอบคุณครับ

----------

